# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Asemien ääni -finalistit

## anttipng

Kuuntele ääninäytteet täältä

No. 2 on ainakin ihan kamala koska omaan korvaani kuullosstaa, että kuuluttaja sanoo "Piatariin" eikä "Pietariin".

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuuntele ääninäytteet täältä
> 
> No. 2 on ainakin ihan kamala koska omaan korvaani kuullosstaa, että kuuluttaja sanoo "Piatariin" eikä "Pietariin".


Itselleni tuli heti tuosta samasta kohdasta Turun murre mieleen.  :Very Happy:  Oma suosikkini oli pitkän pohdinnan jälkeen numero 1.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itselleni tuli heti tuosta samasta kohdasta Turun murre mieleen.  Oma suosikkini oli pitkän pohdinnan jälkeen numero 1.


Minusta nro 5 oli paras suomenkielinen ääni: neutraali naisääni. Samaan aikaan nro 2 oli paras englanniksi, brittimurteeseen vivahtaen - tosin miesääni ja kieltämättä suomenkielisessä osuudessa "Piatari" pisti todella isona mokana korvaan. Mutta tuo on varmaan yksittäinen moka, joka olisi helposti korjattavissa. Nro 3 oli minusta liian hymyilevän kuuloinen, mutta toisaalta selkeä naisääni, jolla todella hyvä englanti - joskin amerikanenglanti ja minä taas preferoisin brittienglantia.

Kompromissina äänestin numeroa 3. Perusteina se, että haluan naisäänen koska siitä saa paremmin selvää, ja numeron 3 englanti oli naisäänistä paras.

En edelleenkään kyllä ymmärrä miksi saman äänen pitää lukea kaikki kolme kieltä. Eri kielillä voisi olla eri äänet, kullakin natiivi puhuja. Niin saataisiin paras lopputulos. On ymmärrettävää että kun ihminen kuuluttaa, yhden ihmisen täytyy tyypillisesti kuuluttaa kaikki kielet. Mutta kun kone kuuluttaa, ei ole mitään syytä ole pyrkimättä mahdollisimman täydelliseen lopputulokseen, ja sellaisen voi saavuttaa vain natiivi puhuja.

----------


## ultrix

En tykkää oikein mistään noista, ainakaan sellaisenaan. Suurin osa kuuluttajista ei hallinnut ruotsin ääntämistä, kolmonen äänsi aivan liian ämöriccäläisesti jne.

Metrossa kuuluttava Carla Rindell on paras, mutta valitettavasti hän ei ole listalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kompromissina äänestin numeroa 3. Perusteina se, että haluan naisäänen koska siitä saa paremmin selvää, ja numeron 3 englanti oli naisäänistä paras.


Sama juttu 3 ja vaikka suomeksi lausui vähän "katrihelenamaisesti niin sai parhaiten selvää. Ei hänen ruotsikaan kuulostanut hullummalta vaikka kakkosesta kuuli että on aito ruotsinkielinen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Metrossa kuuluttava Carla Rindell on paras


Joo ei, ei sitä huokailuääntä tarvitse levittää laajemmalle. Metroon se toki kuuluu kun on "aina" siellä ollut, mutta säästetään muut kulkuvälineet.

----------

